# What do you do when you're procrastinating?



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I've been meaning to get started on a paper since Friday afternoon. Instead, I have:

-Taken several naps
-Watched the Godfather
-Spent several hours on the phone talking to my ex (from 8 years ago! lol)
-Spent hours on Facebook
-Spent hours on SAS
-Eaten enough for 20 people
-Read 2 romance novels
-Started watching Godfather II
-Stared at the wall
-Looked at funny pictures of cats

Feel free to share the silly things you do rather than accomplishing stuff ;op


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

* watch TV
* watch "Heroes" on Netflix
* browse SAS
* look up random recipes
* read random articles on Yahoo
* spend hours on YouTube
* look through the school newspaper
* sleep too much


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Netflix, SAS & sleep.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

SAS
Facebook
Lovefilm
iPlayer
4od
Youtube
Listen to music
TETRIS!


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I envy you! When I'm procrastinating, I can't do anything more complicated than wasting time on the internet. I can't concentrate enough to read or enjoy a movie. 

In theory it should motivate me to get started, but I'm just wasting time doing something even more useless...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Daydream


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm so good at procrastinating I procrastinate against things I WANT to do. Like sleep. I want to sleep now. Yet when I'm anxious I force myself to stay awake hence...posting. :um

Yep, little nuts.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

think about 1000 reasons why i shouldnt do the thing im doing, which is mostly homework that will never benefit me in life.

for example math HW...i took a summer class with a good proffessor. i learned i loved math. Now i have a different prof and we are doin the same stuff. I am struggling.

im paying 30k a year for this **** school, i at least want a good prof to teach me useless information ill never use.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I go to internet forums.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

My favourite way of procrastinating is searching for downtown lofts that I'll never be able to afford. I even look in the downtowns of other cities that I'll likely never live in. Why do I do this


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

facebook, tumblr, flickr, youtube
browse SAS
watch movies online
browse sites for clothes that I can't afford
look at apartments on craigslist in cities/countries that I want to live in
listen to music
sit in my room and talk to myself
eat, ALOT
stare into space
sleep

then I get angry at myself for wasting so much time when I should've been doing what I need to do.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

SAS
Youtube
visit forums other than SAS
Sleep
watch movies
watch sport games


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

watch shows on youtube
SAS
type random words in google
watch T.V
stare at the wall and daydream for hours
take naps


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

room101 said:


> My favourite way of procrastinating is searching for downtown lofts that I'll never be able to afford. I even look in the downtowns of other cities that I'll likely never live in. Why do I do this


This is exacly what I do, and it seems we're both in Toronto. I do this as a daydreaming ritual, sad but true. Why do they have to cost sooo much?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

still posting on here.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Post on here
Listen to music
Do some writing
Watch tv/movies
Be lazy and sleep


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Sleep
Browse YouTube and various interweb forums
Watch anime
Mess around in Photoshop and Premiere
Play video games
Listen to music

Why, I'm actually procrastinating right now!


----------



## GoFlyers (Nov 4, 2010)

Listen to music
Find random videos on youtube
play computer games
browse random stuff on the internet
lol I tend to clean the dishes when I have work to do.. would rather be doing that then trying to study or do work


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

Surf the web
Watch YouTube videos
Listen to music
Daydream
Take a nap
Eat


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Come on here
Sleep

I've done both of those today despite a midterm tomorrow that I have not begun studying for.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

Listen to music (usually the same four or five songs over and over)
SAS/iPlayer/4od
COD:MW2

I've pretty much procrastinated the whole day since I got home at 12:30 :no


----------



## zappy (Feb 19, 2011)

Procrastination and fear are my mortal enemies. I procrastinate on Wikipedia, Netflix, Sleep, Spider Solitaire, and making a one drink that somehow turns into three...


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

This.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Ressurrecting this thread, because I need to procrastinate by complaining about the epic procrastinating I've been doing today. I have a 10 page paper due on Thursday - don't really know too much about the topic, have some notes but nowhere near enough, have only written my intro paragraph, and everytime I get a little done, I go off into ADD world, distracted by TV, internet, cats, shiny objects, etc. Arrrrrrrrgh


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

At uni you need alot of self-motivation to get things done because no one is chasing you, and it's easy to turn the mind to relaxing in the bedroom rather than do the work, and this happens to me from time to time. I have 3 different assignments I'm working on and I've been working on each bit by bit, but I would be much further ahead if I stuck to time plans/schedules instead of derailing myself by procrasinating through:

- Visiting internet forums
- Youtube
- Browing facebook
- Discovering things on wiki
- Mess about on sites like Cyanide and Happiness, cheezburger network, etc.
- Watching tv shows and movies
- sleeping


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I listen to music (but I do that when I'm working, too) and I write. I write about what interests me rather than what doesn't. I'll eventually come to a nice point that I can stop at in the story, then I'll switch back to work, and I'll bounce back and forth between the two.


----------



## SpringZhang (Mar 29, 2011)

watch TV series online
online shopping
visiting all kinds of forums
chatting with friends 
etc. 

Actually I don't know what I did for the time I waste...


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

I write when they're ready to be written, very frustrating they can be. Maybe throw my sister the essence of the idea and she builds on it very intelligently. I'll write them because I have to overcome them before I move on or they leave me, dead in my tracks. Had a really good conversation with her last night before the meditation evening on here I was supposed to attend that completely drained me lol. About where individuality comes from. Something very close to my heart when she told me the way she feels she wants to be part of a group but not without expressing herself. She's always had friends she'd call friends and people always approach her to chat as individuals, not part of the group. She started to question why someone needs friends just for the sake of someone to call a friend, a friend by hypocrisy. "Should I be a stronger individual in saying something I feel noone will relate to?". "Would they relate or should I stay silent?" "Is there such a thing as an individual as part of a group and how far does that extend?" "I think I see an individual, the actor who plays the part of an individual and seems to enjoy expresing her recognition of the part *individual*." "If I did that I wouldn't be happy so tempering it or is that a tempered individual really, more her limit fully expressed?" The difference between a "linguist" and a "correspondent" (her idea) just struck me as really thoughtful... It's irritating the best oppertunities to talk to people come when I'm shattered and unable to present something I'm really passionate about.

I'd like to do public speaking again.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my god, I can't stop. I'm on SAS writing about procrastination, Facebook engaging in a debate about Gandhi, and fiddling with my new cellphone. Dear self: get to freaking work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

browse SAS or Reddit


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Surf, sleep, work out, read random stuff on wikipedia, play the ukulele terribly, come on here, smoke weed(rarely), drive about, write terrible songs about how everything is related to nature, and the thing that shall not be named but everybody does.

And napping, nothing like a daytime snooze to pass the time!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> and the thing that shall not be named but everybody does.


I love that you list this as just something to do to kill time lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Start debating things I actually care about....talk to people I find interesting...play on my NDS...Read...watch The Daily Show...listen to music...play around with my cat...talk to my brother.


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

Procrastinating right now.

But let me get to work.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

11pm - paper due at 8am.

4 out of 10 pages complete. Only two citations in four pages, plenty of info whose accuracy I haven't verified and can't cite cuz I got it from sources like Wikipedia. Very little cohesion to my essay structure, and not even sure what I'm talking about. 

...Oh well. Guess I may as well just finish my piece of crap and get it in.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> 11pm - paper due at 8am.
> 
> 4 out of 10 pages complete. Only two citations in four pages, plenty of info whose accuracy I haven't verified and can't cite cuz I got it from sources like Wikipedia. Very little cohesion to my essay structure, and not even sure what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...Oh well. Guess I may as well just finish my piece of crap and get it in.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure the philosophy essay I sent in was a hot, rambling mess. It contained plenty of proper-sounding terms, though, like _numinous experience _and _consciousness expansion_. And it met the minimum page requirement. :roll

Better a poor grade than no grade, I suppose.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> 11pm - paper due at 8am.
> 
> 4 out of 10 pages complete. Only two citations in four pages, plenty of info whose accuracy I haven't verified and can't cite cuz I got it from sources like Wikipedia. Very little cohesion to my essay structure, and not even sure what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...Oh well. Guess I may as well just finish my piece of crap and get it in.


This reminds me of me, when I was a student - which is now.


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

Youtube
Facebook
Internet, in general
Video games
Watching anime/reading manga
Listening to music/finding new music to listen to


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

internet
internet
internet


----------



## changeforthebetter (Feb 15, 2011)

I do absolutely anything but what i am suppose to be doing, and if i cant think of anything i just sit there procrastinating while doing nothing, literally just sit there at the computer with an open word document ready to start typing doing nothing, instead i lean back in the chair thinking 'agh i should make a start but i just cant'

I actually came into this forum to start my own thread but then i saw this one so i might as-well post here, procrastination is seriously killing me, i think of any excuse and justify everything i do
'agh i have been trying to do work for an hour now, time for a break i need to be refreshed'
'agh time to have lunch, i need more energy so i can do work'
'agh i should do xxxxxx now rather tha later, so i will go do that then comeback and do this later'
'agh no real reason, i just cant concentrate time to stop there is no point sitting here doing nothing'

i came home at 10am and now it is 8 pm, today was suppose to be my 'work on my assignment and get everything done day' just like every other dam day is suppose to be, except for the wordcount on my assignment i have wanted to work on for the last 10 hours is 45, yet i can come and write about 10 times that within a few minutes while writing this post :mum, there is no humor in this what so ever it is seriously screwing me over

i found this if anybody is interested in reading it
http://www.martynemko.com/articles/did-school-teach-you-procrastinate_id1408


----------



## TheRedIsBurning (Apr 10, 2011)

Youtube, Faceboook, Video games, Go for a drive, listen to some music, daydream, Go to shops and buy random junk food.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Watch movies.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I never procrastinate, but the internet does manage to distract me when I'm typing a paper on the computer.


----------



## affable (Apr 5, 2011)

-Read the news
-Visited several forums
-Day dreamed
-Pretended to do some work as my boss walked past


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Last final tomorrow. Soooo tired of reading about international political economy. Bleeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## torontoperson (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, we are all guilty of this. Try chunking it up, so that you are not overwhelmed. I know. When I finally get around to whatever I was dreading, I usully find that it was a lot better than I imagined! Good luck! (And ask your teacher for help?)


----------



## Liamrage (Apr 3, 2011)

-play ****ty online games
-download films
-watched films
-stalk people on facebook ect
-stare into space for a bit
-see what tragic television shows are on
-random google searches 
-check my emails even though I've just checked them
-once typed in www.google.com even though i was already on google...
-change songs frequently in iTunes.
-look up lyrics

Procrastinating is proper tragic.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Sleep,use internet,listen to music,watch tv


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

SAS. 

I procrastinate a lot, apparently. :um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Post things... drone on and one... regret stuff... think negative thoughts... start to spiral downward if I don't pull myself out of it... feel worthless and unproductive.... ok, enough of this ... I have to get dressed and go... yes, I'm procrastinating RIGHT NOW....


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Just try to focus on the end result and the satisfaction that comes with it (I know that's easier said than done). But do allow yourself short breaks when doing work and studying and then reward yourself when you're done--that's what got me through my degree program (while working full-time I might add).


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't procrastinate, because I do the bare minimum at most academic stuff anyway. I mean I'm capable, and the two courses (vocational) I've just done are both distinctions. But I don't have much of a desire for further education after that point, maybe in the future. But the mindset I'm in at the moment I want to explore a little more into other cool stuff.

I have the means, but it's time to start saving those sheckles!


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

So, today I've watched The Office online - now completely caught up to date, texted, dicked around on Facebook, and lastly talked on phone and diagnosed my friend's ex and mom with psych disorders (which is actually kind of productive since it's relevant to my exam tomorrow). Soooo done with school for the year lol


----------



## arsenius (Feb 15, 2011)

changeforthebetter said:


> i found this if anybody is interested in reading it
> http://www.martynemko.com/articles/did-school-teach-you-procrastinate_id1408


That was a pretty interesting article. I think it's true to a large degree. On the other hand, I have never really been able to "finish a project" early. If it's an essay or something, even when I have forced myself not to procrastinate and written the full essay, I keep coming back to it and thinking "well, I can probably improve this part, maybe reword that.." If it's a math or natural science project, I think "I should double-check that" or "I can think of a more efficient argument", etc. So, I would frequently rather just procrastinate, since I know otherwise I'll find a way to stretch out my work to fill all my time up. Well, I'm also still worried about my work when I'm procrastinating, so maybe it really is no better.

To get back on topic, I listen to music, randomly browse the internet, clean the house, take showers, etc. I try to avoid anything very fun, engaging, time-consuming when I'm really actively procrastinating (like during the last day before something is do), because I'm constantly deluding myself into thinking I'm "just about" to start working.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I clean and organize and rearrange.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

kesker said:


> I clean and organize and rearrange.


Oh my god! I wish I could be like you. Unfortunately cleaning and organizing are some of the tasks that I want to do but for the life of me, can't seem to accomplished because yeah I procrastinate. :spank

I usually watch movies/series, read books, surf the web, sleep, daydream, or try to do the dreaded task but get distracted right away and so the cycle of procrastination just repeats itself.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> SAS.
> 
> I procrastinate a lot, apparently. :um


:ditto


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=procrasterbation


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Pace.

Other stuff, too, when I'm not pretending I'm about to sit down and get to work at any minute.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll write a long list of things I do when procrastinating later..


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

Daydream


----------



## StressedGirll (May 23, 2011)

wow.. .thats creepy dude, i swear to god i did that entire list when i had an essay due one year.. like both godfather movies and everything lol, esp eating for 20 ppl


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I do everything besides what I'm suppose to be doing


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

sit and stare, make excuses. Post on forums.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> 11pm - paper due at 8am.
> 
> 4 out of 10 pages complete. Only two citations in four pages, plenty of info whose accuracy I haven't verified and can't cite cuz I got it from sources like Wikipedia. Very little cohesion to my essay structure, and not even sure what I'm talking about.
> 
> ...Oh well. Guess I may as well just finish my piece of crap and get it in.


Done that a _lot_. :?

Went to sleep at like 4:00 only to wake up at 5:00 so I could edit the damn thing. Yup, I'm a professional BSer.

Oh and I: Surf the web, read up on utter randomness that no one really cares about, watch youtube videos, read fanfictions of novels that I was really sad to see end, watch movies, go on msn, watch tv shows, piss off my brother, and erm, that's it really.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Instead on working on my project presentation, I am posting this comment.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Use the com or iphone.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

browse the internet, listen to music, watch reality tv, stew in my self-hatred


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

Watch How I Met Your Mother, read a book, go to the gym, clean up my room but most often, mess around on my computer. I swear computers make time speed up...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

When I used to procrastinate hardcore:
- make millions of useless lists
- make coffee and go on smoke breaks and listen to my Ipod outside (back when I used to smoke, thankfully I've 100% quit! :yay)
- Pace around like a freak
- planning my whole future
- sit and stare at it
- drive to taco bell

Now that there are no cigs and coffee and tacobell and now that I have a computer, its just computer, or pacing, and I'm now down to one useless list. Thankfully, my procrastination has really gone down due to better study habits.

Doing things first thing in the morning has really helped.


----------



## CrazyChris (May 3, 2011)

When procrastinating I'm pretty much playing piano all the time. Or I'm browsing the internet.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Ready To Freak Out said:


> I've been meaning to get started on a paper since Friday afternoon. Instead, I have:
> 
> -Taken several naps
> *-Watched the Godfather*
> ...


Excellent choice


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

. Watch Youtube clips
. Search random stuff on Wikipedia and Google
. My mind wanders
. Start talking random **** to my self.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Sleep.


----------



## Hideawaycrate (Nov 6, 2011)

Watch tv/movies
Read topics on this website
Watch Youtube videos
Just lye in bed and think or daydream
Search for a job, again
Change my future class schedules, again
Look up info about grad schools, again
Listen to music


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Surfing the web, eating, watching t.v, and then when I'm about to start the actual assignment, I put it off once again. I hate this because it makes me do a crappy job on whatever I'm doing because I have to rush to get it done.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I do anything I enjoy, which at the same is a total waste of time. This has always been my problem. I get distracted easily, and I don't have discipline. If I would have put my time to good use OMG how much better off I would be.


----------



## gabby8392 (Dec 7, 2011)

Last night I baked cookies instead of doing things I needed to do. It was so random. I was clearly looking around my house for something to do, found a bag of chocolate chips, and started baking chocolate chip cookies... -___- 

They were some darn good cookies though!


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm procrastinating right now by being on this board. I'm supposed to be working on a study guide, but my notes are making my eyes hurt.


----------

